# cepas o bien pilas de un puente



## meriadox

Hola, estoy buscando la traducción de español a ingles apropiada para cepas o bien pilas de un puente. Así se le llama a los pilares que sostienen estas estructuras. 

Gracias!


----------



## Vampiro

En un puente: "pier"
Saludos.
_


----------



## meriadox

Hola Vampiro, pier es la única traducción?... es la que dice el diccionario de Wordreference, pero no me convenció... en otro tema de estos foros pregunté por socavación de las cepas de un puente y me dijeron "undermining of (the) bridge pillars". Estará bien usar cualquiera de las dos?

Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Si se trata de una cepa estructural, por ejemplo para un puente de cañerías, o una correa transportadora, la traducción es "bent".
Para un puente sobre un río lo visto con frecuencia como "pier", pero ahí estamos hablando de una pata de hormigón.
"Pillars", no lo he visto ni en pelea de perros.
Saludos.
_


----------



## meriadox

Perfecto... muchas gracias Vampiro!


----------



## Vampiro

De nada.
Pa' eso estamos.
Suerte.
_


----------



## k-in-sc

What kind of bridge is this, and what's the context?
For a highway bridge, they're often called supports (and abutments), especially when cars run into them.


----------



## meriadox

mmm... interesting... actually is a highway bridge. The river is undermining the bridge supports in the middle of the bridge (there are many supports, but only 3 o 4 are in troubles).

So, I will use "supports" instead of "piers".

Thank you k-in-sc!


----------



## k-in-sc

No, they are piers, as vampiro says, and if yours is an engineering context you should use that term.
 "Supports" is more of an everyday, non-engineering term.


----------



## meriadox

Ok... so, I will use piers... it's an engineering context actually... thanks again...


----------



## Amsteldamer

Mayor Bloomberg must have decided that it was okay to light the pillars on the George Washington Bridge tonight.

Abstract. A genetic algorithm for optimal location of bridge pillars is introduced. Instead
of encoding in the chromossome the various geometric parameters needed to completely
dene the geometry of the bridge, domain knowledge is introduced and only the position
of the bridge pillars and a parameter that denes the beam height from span values are
used as design variables.


----------

